# Mt. Figueroa climbing time



## canuck1 (Jan 21, 2005)

Last week I had the pleasure?! of climbing Mt. Figueroa and was wondering what a fast time would be. I read somewhere that Lance does it in around an hour. Anybody have any experience?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Do you mean Figueroa Mtn, near Los Olivos?*

Lance does that in an hour? I'm not sure I could do the _downhill_ in an hour... 

Just curious--how are the wildflowers--especially the poppies--up there this year?


----------



## canuck1 (Jan 21, 2005)

The Walrus said:


> Lance does that in an hour? I'm not sure I could do the _downhill_ in an hour...
> 
> Just curious--how are the wildflowers--especially the poppies--up there this year?



The flowers are spectacular. Just when you hit the point of the climb when you start to hallucinate, you come around a corner and the hillside is completely covered in poppies and lupines. The color is almost overwhelming and the fragrance is fantastic. Quite surreal actually.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I think I know the spot you mean...*

...are the flowers on that open, south-facing slope just below that ridge by the fire lookout? I'd better get off my keister and get up there this year before it's too late. Probably also going to be a fabulous year out by Gorman and Lancaster for the poppies, but the ever-present winds will make riding brutal.


----------



## bikecentennial (Aug 22, 2002)

*Fig climbing time*

For me, it takes most of the day.


----------



## JFT Ben (Jun 9, 2004)

*Climbed it last thurs.*

Just got back from a high volume bike/triathlon camp in Solvang with pro triathlete Chuckie V, where we rode the Fig one day. Right now, only one side is open all the way, and my understanding is that it is the side that the USPS/Discovery rides up. Pitches of up to 20-22%, with an average grade of maybe 8%. Chuckie rode w/ the USPS team last year (check out his report at www.chuckiev.com) and knew Lance back in the day at the Oly training center. Anyways, Lance apparently can do the climb in 38 minutes w/ a heart rate cap, CV has done it as low as 44 mins, a couple real strong riders at our camp did it in 52 mins, and I did it right around 60 minutes (59 something). Nice climb.


----------



## canuck1 (Jan 21, 2005)

38 min!?! with a heart rate cap? Wow, he really is a God. I thought I was doing pretty good at 60 min. Even playing an age card (I'm 46), that is very humbling. Better stop typing and get back out on the bike. BTW, thanks for the info, that is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## pacman (Feb 7, 2005)

Where does the climb start and end? I would mark the start at turn off Biradent Canyon but the top is not marked by obvious landmarks like the Catway. (Lance doesn't go to the lookout on the peak does he?  )


----------

